# Cleaning bugs off the RV



## bigbo4988

Is there any secret sauce to cleaning all the bugs off the rv? Or do you just use soap, or some other kind of bug remover product.

I have also heard of WD40, but that makes me a little nervous :scratchhead:


----------



## mailfire99

Have not tried this before, but supposedly works wonders for cleaning bugs off your rv.

Get a box of dryer sheets (any brand), dip it in some warm water wipe off your camper. Bugs will come right off and will not scratch the paint.


----------



## grace

*Bounce for Bugs*

My Mom sent me an e-mail about the uses of Bounce dryer sheets. It's nothing short of a miracle. Bounce is good to clean bugs off your RV. It keeps bees away, and wasps too. It won't scratch your paint. It's for those of us who wish to maintain a good appearance on the outside. I try to keep my van clean from the bugs in the grill.


----------



## haroldj

I read this a while back somewhere. I actually tried this, and it works. I do this on our cars too, doesnt scratch the paint, so far anyway


----------



## antigua

Here is I list I found. Feel free to add more tips.

1. All this time you’ve just been putting Bounce in the dryer! It will chase ants away when you lay a sheet near them. It also repels mice.
2. Spread sheets around foundation areas, or in trailers, or cars that are sitting and it keeps mice from entering your vehicle.
3. It takes the odor out of books and photo albums that don’t get opened too often.
4. It repels mosquitoes. Tie a sheet of Bounce through a belt loop when outdoors during mosquito season.
5. Eliminate static electricity from your television (or computer) screen.
6. Since Bounce is designed to help eliminate static cling, wipe your television screen with a used sheet of Bounce to keep dust from resettling.
7. Dissolve soap scum from shower doors. Clean with a sheet of Bounce.
8. To freshen the air in your home - Place an individual sheet of Bounce in a drawer or hang in the closet.
9. Put Bounce sheet in vacuum cleaner.
10. Prevent thread from tangling. Run a threaded needle through a sheet of Bounce before beginning to sew.
11. Prevent musty suitcases. Place an individual sheet of Bounce inside empty luggage before storing. 
12. To freshen the air in your car - Place a sheet of Bounce under the front seat.
13. Clean baked-on foods from a cooking pan. Put a sheet in a pan, fill with water, let sit overnight, and sponge clean. The anti-static agent apparently weakens the bond between the food and the pan.
14. Eliminate odors in wastebaskets. Place a sheet of Bounce at the bottom of the wastebasket.
15. Collect cat hair. Rubbing the area with a sheet of Bounce will magnetically attract all the loose hairs.
16. Eliminate static electricity from Venetian blinds. Wipe the blinds with a sheet of Bounce to prevent dust from resettling.
17. Wipe up sawdust from drilling or sand papering. A used sheet of Bounce will collect sawdust like a tack cloth.
18. Eliminate odors in dirty laundry. Place an individual sheet of Bounce at the bottom of a laundry bag or hamper.
19. Deodorize shoes or sneakers. Place a sheet of Bounce in your shoes or sneakers overnight.
20. Golfers put a Bounce sheet in their back pocket to keep the bees away.
21. Put a Bounce sheet in your sleeping bag and tent before folding and storing them. It will keep them smelling fresh.


----------



## bludog

TOTALLY amazing !!!
Now I'm wondering...precisely what IS this made from...hmmm


----------



## grace

Thanks for sharing the great information for dryer sheets. I have been putting them dryer. :rotflmao1: I did also use them for other things. I put them in sock drawers and under car seats. Because it freshens the van right up, and removes the stale smells. I change it every month or so. My husband, bless his heart, buys them in the large boxes from BJ's.


----------



## glfortner

I am going to have to try it for all those things-great tips antigua!


----------



## bill0830

Geese and all these years I used them in the dryer as a softner. :thumbup1:


----------



## Christina

*Go*

Woaahhh.. Thanks so much Anti... Where did you find this huge list from?? very useful..!.. Some time back I read some safety measures, but now don't remember where did I read them.. Anyways, thanks for asking that question, it'll be of great help to me..!!


________
CUTELILNEO21


----------

